# Buzzing TV after dimmer install



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

The hot coming in goes to the black screw terminal, the hot going to outlets is in the stab in on the same hot lead. I even tried tying them together and having a lead from that to power the switch and that didn't help (didn't think it would but figure it cant hurt.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Electricity drives me nuts,.........
Your supposed to have the lighting circuit on its own circuit and not tied into outlets. Now all the circuits meet in the SP - let's say your situation was wired on a seperate circuit lighting/lighting and receptacles/ receptical in the service panel . Now all the circuits in the service panel ,all be it with thier own breaker ,are essentially all connected via "bars" the breakers running off the hot bar/neutral bar/ ground bar.....all the circuits are using the same bars- all tied together so to speak........fallowing me so far,,,:blink:

So in a sense they are all connected ....so if you had a dimmer and it is causing other electrical components to hum or buzz ....why isn't that affecting everything in the house.....because they are all connected down in the service panel ..........:blink:


B,


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Haha, electrical theory is not my strong point. I would imagine its the same annoying thing that happens when I have my radio playing (Bosch with the built in charger) and plug in a separate charger in the same circuit, it causes a lot of static. If I use the built charger there is no static so I assume there is some sort of filter in there. I have seen lighting and outlets tied together many times, wasn't aware it was a no-no.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

SuperiorHIP said:


> I have seen lighting and outlets tied together many times, wasn't aware it was a no-no.


There's no actual rule against it, but practically it would be nice not to wind up in the dark because you were running a toaster and a hairdryer at the same time. :thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

PrestigeR&D said:


> So in a sense they are all connected ....so if you had a dimmer and it is causing other electrical components to hum or buzz ....why isn't that affecting everything in the house.....because they are all connected down in the service panel ..........:blink:
> 
> 
> B,


Because the IR drop is negligible once you get to the panel. Fat conductors, big buss bars. There are some additional details about how chassis ground and circuit ground and isolations are handled in the electronic device. It's really a matter of details whether the TV is going to buzz or not.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Installed 6 plasmas at a friends house only to find that every bed room was wired as 3 wire split with shared neutral. Sparky ran 3 wire to the switch then dumped one leg to lights and 1 to outlets. Every room that had a dimmer had bad rfi on the TV that changed with variation in dimmer voltage.


----------

